# مقابلات الشخصية



## rawan_noha (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا محتاجة مساعدتكم ضروري انا عندي امتحان في مركز الخبراء في وزارة العدل ومحتاجة اعرف الاسئلة والمقابلة الشخصية بتم ازاي وطبيعة العمل في المركز الخبراء عبارة عن ايه وخصوصا اني متخرجة من 2004 ونسيت معظم المعلومات وكان طبيعة عملي السابق بعيد عن المجال
متشكرة جدا


----------



## المهندس احمد شحيمي (25 فبراير 2011)

اول شي بيعتمد على نوع الوظيفة وعلى طريقة كتابة cv


----------



## عبدالله البزور (26 فبراير 2011)

احكي شو طبيعة الوظيفة وانت ايش بحملي شهادات


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (17 مايو 2011)

اهم شىء الثقة بالنفس اثناء القابلة الشخصية-وكتابة الc.v بطريقة واضحة


----------

